# Welche CPU und Mainboard passen zsm?



## XReactorX (27. April 2015)

Ich würde mir gerne eine neue leistungsstarke CPU kaufen
habe diese hier im Visier, ist sie gut von der Preis Leistung?

AMD FX Series FX-9370 8x 4.40GHz So.AM3+ WOF
ich will für die CPU 200-250€ ausgeben
für das mainboard so bis 150€


frage mich ständig warum die i5 oder i7 prozessoren nur 4 Kerne haben
AMD bietet 8 kerne an, dann muss das doch auch besser sein oder?

die CPU von amd da oben ist eine black edition mit frei wählbaren multiplikator,
ich will sie schon so auf 4,7ghz übertakten welchen CPU kühler empfehlt ihr mir dafür?
ich habe im moment einen Alpenföhn Brocken 2 drin.


Außerdem suche ich noch nach guten Ram Riegeln
für die will ich bis 80€ ausgeben
sollten für gaming geeignet sein.

8 GB Ram
habe leider immoment
8 GB ram drin 
aber er ist nicht Paarweise zusammen gestellt
sondern

2x2 GB 
und 1 X 4 GB von anderen herstellern.

Ich denke das arbeitet nicht gut zsm und den will ich gerne erneuern 
2x4 GB vom gleichen hersteller


Mfg


----------



## luki0710 (27. April 2015)

Also ein i5 hat 4 Kerne weniger und eine niedrige Taktung allerdings  bekommt Intel  mehr Power alles AMD aus ihren Prozessoren 
Ein i7 hat eigentlich 8 Kerne (4 reale und 4 virtuelle) 

RAM würde ich die Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2015)

Guck mal hier Kaufberatung zu Prozessoren von AMD und Intel für die Sockel AM3+, 1150, 1155 und 2011-3


ich würde auf keinen Fall einen FX 9000er nehmen. Die sind sogar schwächer als ein Core i5 und brauchen zudem noch vergleichsweise wahnsinnig viel Strom - bei voller Last sind es 100-150W MEHR als ein moderner Intel! Da die Technik der FX-CPUs schon alt ist, bringen die vielen Kerne und ein hoher Takt da auch nicht viel, da ist ein Intel mit nur 4 Kernen und weniger Takt immer noch schneller, außer es geht um ganz spezielle Anwendungen, in denen der reine Takt doch eine große Rolle spielt - das kommt vor, ist aber selten, bei Games sowieso.  Guckst du zB mal hier AMD FX-9590 and FX-9370 Review: Socket AM3+ Platform's Swan-song. Page 5 - X-bit labs   bis auf Metro Last Light ist ein i5 4670k klar vorne. Selbst FALLS du den FX-9370 dann um 10% erhöhst, also auf etwa über 4,8GHz, würdest du ja MAXIMAL 10% mehr FPS bekommen - und selbst dann holt der FX-9730 den i5 nicht oder nur knapp ein. Von einem Core i7 ganz zu schweigen. 

Perfekt wäre für Dein Budget Ein Xeon E3-1231v3 (quasi ein core i7) für 260€, als Board reicht dicke eines unter 100€ mit H97-Chipsatz. Du kannst dann halt nicht übertakten, aber das bringt derzeit eh kaum was, und der Aufpreis für ein Übertaktersetting ist zu hoch, das lohnt sich nicht (ein Core i7 zum Übertakten kostet 100€ mehr, obwohl derzeit selbst 20% mehr Takt in Games nicht mal 3% mehr Leistung als beim Xeon bringen). Da isses besser, wenn man sich in zB 3-4 Jahren, falls die CPU dann nicht mehr reichen sollte, wieder alles neu holt.


----------



## Enisra (27. April 2015)

Ich sag mal so, aber seit es den Pentium 4 mit 4 GHz gab, ist die Herz-Zahl überhaupt kein Index mehr wie schnell eine CPU ist, sondern nur ein Marketinginstrument um Unwissende und Doofe die die Zahl addieren über den Tisch zu ziehen
daher ist der Rat darauf zu achten auch nur schon seit 11 Jahren veraltet


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, aber seit es den Pentium 4 mit 4 GHz gab, ist die Herz-Zahl überhaupt kein Index mehr wie schnell eine CPU ist, sondern nur ein Marketinginstrument um Unwissende und Doofe die die Zahl addieren über den Tisch zu ziehen
> daher ist der Rat darauf zu achten auch nur schon seit 11 Jahren veraltet


 Diese Sache gibt schon viel viel länger: der Commodore Amiga ist unter anderem aus diesem Grund nämlich "ausgestorben"...   ein Amiga mit scheinbar schwachem Takt im Vergleich zu einem "IBM-PC" (so hießen die PCs halt früher, auch wenn sie nicht von IBM verkauft wurden   )  war nämlich trotzdem schneller, und als dann PC-Hersteller oder auch PC-Ketten wie Vobis, PC-Spezialist, comtech usw.  vor allem mit Taktwerten warben, hat man bei Commodore den Fehler gemacht , sich auf den guten Ruf des Amigas unter "Nerds" zu verlassen, die genau wussten, was Sache ist. Pustekuchen: die ganzen "Laien" kauften sich dann PCs, weil die ja scheinbar besser waren mit ihrem Takt usw., und schon war der Amiga dem Tod geweiht...  dazu kam, dass man sich auf dem früheren Erfolg ausgeruht hat und - als es dann eng wurde - nicht mehr genug Mittel hatte, um mitzuhalten, so dass die IBM-PCs irgendwann wirklich besser waren.


----------



## Enisra (27. April 2015)

sag mir nichts, mein erster PC war ein 286 Klon von AMD von Vobis mit Power-Taste und ich erst Jahre Später herrausgefunden habe, wozu die überhaupt da war


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> sag mir nichts, mein erster PC war ein 286 Klon von AMD von Vobis mit Power-Taste und ich erst Jahre Später herrausgefunden habe, wozu die überhaupt da war


Du kennst doch aber den legendären C64, oder? Der Amiga war halt quasi der Nachfolger und damals einem (bezahlbaren) normalen PC weit überlegen auch grafisch.


----------



## Enisra (27. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kennst doch aber den legendären C64, oder? Der Amiga war halt quasi der Nachfolger und damals einem (bezahlbaren) normalen PC weit überlegen auch grafisch.



bitte, nur Hipster kennen den Brotkasten nicht mehr


----------



## MichaelG (27. April 2015)

Bei Cyrix war es umgekehrt. Wer es noch kennt: Anfang der 90er gab es (neben der speziellen Apple-Technik) auch noch 3 CPU-Hersteller für Windows-Systeme.  

Da stand ein Fabelwert als Taktwert da aber real waren es deutlich weniger.


----------



## XReactorX (28. April 2015)

Ok danke,
also ratet ihr mir lieber ein i7 zu kaufen und etwas mehr geld so 350-400€ zu investieren?
gibt es dafür schon gute i7 cpu's?
und wieviel kostet ungefähr das mainboard, ich habe gehört für einen Intel kostet das mainboard so ab 200€ aufwärts.


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2015)

XReactorX schrieb:


> Ok danke,
> also ratet ihr mir lieber ein i7 zu kaufen und etwas mehr geld so 350-400€ zu investieren?
> gibt es dafür schon gute i7 cpu's?
> und wieviel kostet ungefähr das mainboard, ich habe gehört für einen Intel kostet das mainboard so ab 200€ aufwärts.



natürlich nicht
wir raten dir einen Xeon zu kaufen weil die intgr. Grafik eh nicht brauchen wirst und vorallem auch keine 2 Extrakerne für 12 Threads


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2015)

XReactorX schrieb:


> Ok danke,
> also ratet ihr mir lieber ein i7 zu kaufen und etwas mehr geld so 350-400€ zu investieren?


 Nein, ein Xeon E3-1231v3 *ist *technisch ja ein i7. Der entspricht an sich fast zu 100% dem i7-4770.  Der i6-4790K wiederum ist auch teurer, weil man den übertakten könnte - aber nur wegen Übertakbarkeit nochmal 100€ draufzahlen für einen i7-4790K, das lohnt sich nicht. Dazu kommt noch, dass man - WENN man dann übertaktet - auch ein besseres Board nehmen sollte, da kommen dann so 50-60€ mindestens dazu. Also: 150€ Minimum zusätzlich, nur damit man übertakten kann...   das lohnt sich wirklich nicht, außer man hat wirklich sehr viel Spaß am Übertakten. 

Und die noch teureren core i7 für den Sockel 2011-3, die 5000er-Serie, lohnt sich erst Recht nicht, allein weil die Boards deutlich teurer sind. Dazu steht auch was im Artikel, den ich anfangs verlinkt hab Nur wenn man so "irre" ist, sich den 4790K zu nehmen plus "Luxus-Board" für 180€ oder mehr, dann - und nur dann - wäre ein Sockel 2011-3-Kit mit nem  i7-5820K auch nicht mehr soooo viel teurer. Also: wer eh schon das Geld raushaut, der kann meinetwegen auch noch mehr zum Fenster rausschmeissen    da sind wir dann aber bei locker 600€ nur für CPU + Board...  und das wäre keine 10-15% schneller als ein Xeon, bei dem du inkl. Board unter 350€ zahlst. 

Es KANN sein, dass zB der i7-5820k später mal doch einen größeren Vorsprung haben wird - aber bis das so weit ist, also: da kannst du vom gesparten Geld dann eine völlig neue CPU mit neuem Board kaufen und hast dann nen PC, der sicher schneller als mit nem übertakteten i7-5820K ist



> und wieviel kostet ungefähr das mainboard, ich habe gehört für einen Intel kostet das mainboard so ab 200€ aufwärts.


 Das ist völliger Käse, wo hast du das gehört? ^^ Oder meinst du vlt ein gutes Board für den (eben genannten sauteuren) Sockel 2011-3 ? Da stimmt es, weil da selbst das billigste Board 190-200€ kostet...  aber für den Sockel 1150, bei dem der Xeon und die i7 der 4000er-Serie passen, sind Boards für 80-90€ schon gut. Nur wer unbedingt übertaktet, der hat von einem Board für 130-160€ Vorteile. Aber NOCH teurer, da muss man schon ganz ganz spezielle Wünsche haben oder extremer Übertaker-Fan, wo man für 1% mehr Takt dann nochmal 30€ mehr bereit ist zu zahlen...


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2015)

naja, bei Software zum Rendern von Videos oder Bildern, machen 12 Threads schon sinn, aber dann kann den Rechner als Arbeitsgerät abschreiben
Kann man das nicht, weil man halt nur darauf spielt, dann kann man sich das auch schenken


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, bei Software zum Rendern von Videos oder Bildern, machen 12 Threads schon sinn, aber dann kann den Rechner als Arbeitsgerät abschreiben
> Kann man das nicht, weil man halt nur darauf spielt, dann kann man sich das auch schenken


Ich geh davon aus, dass man bei einer Frage in einem Spiele-Forum erwähnen würde, wenn die CPU (auch) für bestimmte Anwendungen da sein soll, die sehr rechenintensiv sind   und auch dann ist es mehr als fraglich, ob sich ein 2011-3-Prozessor vom Preis her lohnt, wenn man das nicht beruflich braucht...


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich geh davon aus, dass man bei einer Frage in einem Spiele-Forum erwähnen würde, wenn die CPU (auch) für bestimmte Anwendungen da sein soll, die sehr rechenintensiv sind   und auch dann ist es mehr als fraglich, ob sich ein 2011-3-Prozessor vom Preis her lohnt, wenn man das nicht beruflich braucht...



joa, aber ist eher so als Leitfaden für die gedacht, die meinen sich überlegen zu müssen, einen Hexacore zu zulegen


----------

